# iPhone 5 vs Samsung galaxy 3



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

So post your prefence and experience on these smartphone and what's was your reason for buying it.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I have the samsung galaxy S3. Its pretty much a boss. Just prefer android to apple, it has more customization and processor power I believe. Not bad on battery, can go 2 days if your not a web surfer. layout is pretty simple. Screen is great, amazing quality but get an otter box, shes fragile. If you prefer a bigger phone then the galaxy is nice. Although Ive seen a nice windows 8 phone from LG that was awesome too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

iPhone 5... because.... we (wife and I) have iPad, Apple TV, Mac Pro etc 

I love it. It's my first iPhone so I can't personally compare it to others. Up until my last phone which was a Palm Pixi all of my phones have been Samsung. I picked the iPhone because it works so well with all of our Apple devices. Since my wife and I use the same Apple ID all of the apps that are iPhone capable ported from the iPad to the phone (have over 450 apps). I love airplay through the Apple TV onto our LED TV. Can watch Hi Def movies from phone to TV with Retina clarity 

I love the build quality. It feels solid like the one piece of aluminium that's it carved from. Battery life has been awesome. If I use it a lot I still have 60 to 65% battery at the end of the day. LTE is crazy fast. I've had speedtest numbers of 57mbps down 23 mbps up and webpages load instantly. Camera has taken some awesome pictures too and some of the video apps are really fun.

I can't really say anything bad about Galaxy III. Co-worker has and I've played with it and think it's an awesome phone too. It was a toss up between the two. The Galaxy was edged out by the size; a bit too big for me. I can do most things with one hand on the iPhone comfortably.

I bought mine (well wife bought for me for my birthday) for full price no contract which has proven useful as I dropped Rogers for Koodo for better value and wider LTE with no problems. Love Koodo btw


----------

